# $$Puppy Trainer $$?



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Puppy or beginner adult classes here (my little corner of Louisiana) run about $100.00 for six weeks. Most of them cover the topics you mention. I have no idea if the prices you were quoted are average for the Dominican Republic; however before paying that much money for basic training I would make sure the classes are done in a way I agree with. 

Does the Academy let you observe classes before enrolling your pup ?


----------



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

Ill ask, but im pretty sure they will. i already taught sam (10 weeks) to sit and he's great at it- unless hes pretty excited or distracted. but the others commands im having a hard time. i have a question. is enrolling him in this training program really worth it? And what are the disadvantages and advantages of training with a clicker. i dont want to be with a clicker everywhere just for him to obey me. 

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I would not pay that much for what you are describing. My two oldest girls never had formal classes and master the basic commands well enough for our daily life. I am doing classes with the new puppy, more to get her used to a wider and less predictable environment than to really learn how to teach her the basics. If I decide I want more then I will pursue more classes. At this point, I am undecided.

You do not need a clicker to mark the expected behavior. Your voice will always be with you while your clicker could be in the next room; pick a short word ("Yes", "Great", whatever you want) and use it consistently and you will get about the same results you would with a clicker. The one thing a clicker would perhaps be better at is to shape behaviors little by little but neither I nor my dogs have ever had the patience for it.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

What are your training goals with your dog? Just a well mannered dog that knows the basic commands? Competing? $570 sounds crazy for a class that they're teaching such basic stuff. You can really learn the basics by just watching videos on you tube. Im paying about $100-120 for 7-8 weeks of training. I tried the clicker when she was younger but it wasn't for me. I would much rather use my voice "Good" as a marker of desired behavior.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Taking a training class is always the best thing to do with a new dog, especially if it is your first one. You learn more than the dog does most of the time, and it helps you bond. 

Check around other places and compare prices for training classes, and also go observe the classes and make sure you will be happy with the methods being used before you sign up. The clicker is a good tool, and you do phase it out and no longer use it once he dog knows the commands.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I have spent almost $1000.00 on Sadie for schooling. We live in Ontario and have a great training school near by. Sadie just graduated grade one in June which was about $325.00. Her head start class was $200.00 and grade two which starts next week is about $275.00. In these classes we learned your basic sit, stay, down. We also learned puppy socialization and leash respect. In grade two we will be learning to get Sadie to stay with us while off leash and to respect myself more as she tends to respect bf more. My school focused on using ur voice when it is an unwanted behaviour so If she bit we would say "ahhh" and if she did a good behaviour it was a loud "yes, good Sadie" and reward with treat sometimes. Sadie is nowhere near perfect but she is ten times better from being that pushy little golden we had four months ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

